

Ask PG: Would it be possible to include id=xxxx in the RSS feed? - recurser
https://github.com/feedbin/support/issues/23#issuecomment-17386909

======
nissimk
Use a hash of the item:

<http://swik.net/RSS/RSS+Item+Uniqueness>

~~~
cleverjake
Wouldn't that hash change if the title is changed by a mod?

